# Do you need action?



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Mar 22, 2020)

Do you need action to keep producing profits to get you through these difficult times? If so, then Mr. X is your man. Unlike other handicappers Mr. X has kept going thanks to his various systems and strategies, and dime players are up +$5,510 this month with 3 plays still pending, the 3 pending plays are listed below free of charge. Mr. X has had 6 of 6 winning months since he joined us.

Join Mr. X for the month of April and make some money to help you get through these difficult times. All you have to do is PayPal $499 to goatdotvegas@gmail.com and you get all his plays for the month of April. Games are limited, but it hasn’t stopped Mr. X from making money, so if you are interested in making some money in April make sure you join Mr. X.

Here are the 3 pending games...

3/23/20 4:30AM
Australia A-League
Melbourne City (2.43)

3/27/20 4:30AM
Australia A-League
Melbourne City (1.83)

3/28/20 4:30AM
Australia A-League
Sydney FC (2.09)

Good luck to all, stay safe, and we hope to see you join Mr. X for the month of April, simply PayPal $499 to goatdotvegas@gmail.com and you get all his plays for the month of April.


----------

